# Rog Swift PG278Q  G-Sync aktivieren ?



## obiwarn (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Ich besitze seit gestern den Monitor und bin auch echt begeistert, allerdings bekomme ich G-Sync irgendwie nicht aktiviert. Die Led leuchtet die ganze Zeit Weiß.

Ich habe den Monitor auf 144Hz gestellt und habe im Nvidia treiber G-sync aktivieren benutzt, aber leider ändert sich nix im Spiel.

Meine Grafikkarte ist die Evga 980Ti Superclocked, Treiber 353.30.

Hab Ihr ne Ahnung was ich da falsch mache ?


----------



## Ryle (10. Juli 2015)

Schau mal was im Treiber bei 3D Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt Monitor Technology steht. Das muss auch auf G-Sync stehen. Ansonsten eventuell mal den Treiber restlos deinstallieren (abgesicherter Modus mit Display Driver Uninstaller) und neu drauf.


----------



## obiwarn (10. Juli 2015)

In dem Menüfeld steht G-SYNC.


----------



## obiwarn (10. Juli 2015)

Ryle schrieb:


> Schau mal was im Treiber bei 3D Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt Monitor Technology steht. Das muss auch auf G-Sync stehen. Ansonsten eventuell mal den Treiber restlos deinstallieren (abgesicherter Modus mit Display Driver Uninstaller) und neu drauf.



Den Treiber neu drauf zu Prügeln hat es gebracht , Danke


----------

